# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Σύγκρουση Celestyal Crystal με το δεξαμενόπλοιο STI Pimlico

## Nautilia News

*Συγκρούστηκε με δεξαμενόπλοιο το Celestyal Crystal στα Δαρδανέλια*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ίδιο που προστέθηκε από το Nautilia.gr δηλαδή ότι το STI PIMLICO έχει πάρει κλίση, αναφέρει και η Τουρκική Deniz Haber όπου και οι φωτογραφίες με το λαβωμένο δεξαμενόπλοιο και το Celestyal Crystal υπό άλλη γωνία. 
ΠΗΓΗ 

LOUIS CRISTAL 68 27-06-2015 ΔΑΡΔΑΝΕΛΙΑ.jpg STI PIMLICO 01 27-06-2015.jpg STI PIMLICO 02 27-06-2015.jpg

----------

